# Valle de Bravo



## JWH (Dec 9, 2020)

Hello, I'm interested in experiences living in Valle de Bravo. We are a young couple who work remotely, starting a family, and currently living in South America. We have planned an extended stay coming up and would like to ask about certain areas we should check out, the feasibility of long term/monthly car rental (even from MEX) and the safety of hiking the trails around VDB. 

Many thanks


----------



## xolo (May 25, 2014)

Hi, I live north of Valle de Bravo. The Facebook group valle de bravo is pretty active. I'm sure people can help you in that group. I can say, in general, it is a safe area. It's a pretty big tourist place, mainly for people from Mexico City.


----------

